# dying frogbit



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

I recently bought a bunch of amazon frogbit, and it seems to be dying very quickly. It produces new pads to replace them, but they always die before gaining any size. They often get patchy holes in them or turn yellow. Around the same time they began dying, I had an outbreak of springtails. I'm thinking either the springtails are eating them, or my care is insufficient. I can't find any info on the care of frogbit though, so any links or info would be appreciated.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

maybe not enought light??.


----------

